
Show HN: `monki`. Share your code across hundreds of Git repos. - laarc
https://github.com/laarc/monki
======
laarc
I wanted to get early feedback on a tool I've been brewing. The goals are:

1\. Make it as effortless as possible to copy any code from any repo into a
subfolder of your own repo. The subfolders should automatically pull in any
new changes by default, and can be pinned to a specific commit hash / branch.

2\. Come up with a way to do "structured monkeypatching." Sometimes you run
across a bug in someone's library but don't have the time to fork it, fix the
bug, submit a PR, and change your project to use the fork. This is also hard
when you have many repos that depend on whatever library you're fixing. Now
you can just `monki clone` the troublesome library, then describe to monki how
to fix the bug.

(There's a sneaky third motive: I've been working on a new dialect of Arc, and
I'm trying to hone the language by building real applications in it as quickly
as possible. Then I fix whatever pain points pop up.)

Here's an example of #2:
[https://github.com/laarc/monki/blob/master/lumen/monki.l](https://github.com/laarc/monki/blob/master/lumen/monki.l)
... Monki is powered by Lumen, but it extends Lumen with additional syntax
like """python raw strings""", without forking it.

I don't know if these scenarios are common for many other people, or if anyone
would find this useful.

